# Oh no! need co2



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks to a leaking check valve, I lost all my co2. Man this sucks, I got a refill 6 weeks ago. Is there anywhere that's open on sunday? If not, what should I do? Due to work schedule and store hours, I just don't know when I can get a refill until next Saturday. I'll probably go get some excel tomorrow. Any help would be awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, try to get a refill sometime in the week, but if the co2 is out you should cut your lighting... A lot. When I'm out of CO2, I'm pretty much running a black out until I get a refill, and I make sure that happens within a couple days. Excel will kinda tie you over, but it's not really a great replacement for the real thing. Sorta like tofu instead of beef.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're really in need, my 10lbs tank has about 3lbs left in it, can come borrow it if you're able to make it out here.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Canadian Tire (on marine drive near Queensborough bridge) is open on Sundays. Go to the auto parts counter and see if they will sell you some. I refilled my paintball canister on a stat. holiday Monday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Blackout, oh man, I just got a new 4 bulb t5ho fixture. Its an aquanova ( with zoo med end caps? Ok?) But at 70% off, why not. It was $40 cheaper than the set of bulbs. 
Anyways, lawson, I'll do the blackout and not bother with the excel. I like beef. In a 90g, excel use gets uneconomical real quick. That's one of the reasons why I upgraded to the good stuff.

Thanks kevin, it might not come down to that but I really appreciate the offer. The kindness and willingness to help each other in this community is amazing. It really pays to meet and trade with members. Everyone that comes over loves the long fin.

Thanks for the tip ALENNE, i'll go there today and see. That might be 3 co2 options within 5 minutes of my house. If not, ill send my sister to royal city fire tomorrow. It just sucks they're not really accessible to anyone that works a weekday 9 to 5 type job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

randylahey said:


> Blackout, oh man, I just got a new 4 bulb t5ho fixture. Its an aquanova ( with zoo med end caps? Ok?) But at 70% off, why not. It was $40 cheaper than the set of bulbs.
> Anyways, lawson, I'll do the blackout and not bother with the excel. I like beef. In a 90g, excel use gets uneconomical real quick. That's one of the reasons why I upgraded to the good stuff.
> 
> Thanks kevin, it might not come down to that but I really appreciate the offer. The kindness and willingness to help each other in this community is amazing. It really pays to meet and trade with members. Everyone that comes over loves the long fin.
> ...


Sounds good =), you've got my number if you do need it.

Should tell all those friends if they are into fish to buy one! still got 4 left!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Korya said:


> Canadian Tire (on marine drive near Queensborough bridge) is open on Sundays. Go to the auto parts counter and see if they will sell you some. I refilled my paintball canister on a stat. holiday Monday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Call first. I've tried Canadian tire before (though in mission) and they can't full anything more than a paintball canister.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I gave up on that. Beer and football seemed like a much better use of my time. I got a buddy to go to dbc marine tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nitro888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Go see Pat at Canadian Aquatics in Richmond. I seen recently on their threads that he does CO2 refills.


----------

